
Pentagon to review Amazon employee’s influence over $10B government contract - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/01/24/pentagon-review-amazon-employees-influence-over-billion-government-contract/
======
hindsightbias
Warning - ad popup on this page that wanted to do a "flash" update.

